# Screw-on fluorescent lamp



## Paulo (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi guys, i have a concern and i need some feed back.
I have changed the light of my small tank (25Gl) Origianlly came with one 18W tube. I have changed with 2 20W screw-on fluorescent lamps. I was trying to get more than 1 w per gallon, and apparently i got it. But...I am not sure if this fluorescent lamps are equivalent to the tubes....
I dont know the Kelvin but, they are 1300 lumens each.

What do you think?

Thx

Paulo


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Paulo,

IMO, don't worry so much about the spectrum for your plants. Intensity if more important. As long as you like the look it gives your aquarium, go ahead and test them out.

Remember that with increased light, you need to also increase nutrients to keep up with the increase photosynthesis of the plant.

Good luck and remember to tell us how it goes.


----------



## Paulo (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks Art for your reply. 
My question was more focused to the use of those flurorescent bulbs. Are they equivalent to a tube? RIght now my tank is getting 1.6w/gl with these bulbs, better than 0.72 w/gl with juts a 18w tube. 
I get somehow confuse about the wattage in regards to the use of different sources, ie. fluorescent bulbs, tubes, incandescent...

Paulo


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I feel they are comparable to regular tubes, being CFs they are brighter however they loose some of their effectiveness due to the fact that they are spirals rather than straight. They work very well however, if you are concerned about spectum, use two different brand on bulbs, this ususally helps get a better overall spectrum as most bulbs differ in output.

Here's a hood one of my friends made for his tank using these bulbs:










Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I would assume that the PC's will give you more intensity than the standard tube, even with the spirals.


----------

